# Medieval make up and cosmetics



## ALB2012 (Jan 14, 2015)

Ever wondered about medieval cosmetics? I've found this helpful link. Make-Up and Medicine in the Middle Ages


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 15, 2015)

This could prove a very timely find... Thank you.


----------

